# The Hilton Dump



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

I decided to make digging this dump an on going thread from now on since I dig here so often. I have been digging this dump on and off for several years now and have dug some nice bottles here. It is a very large farm dump with much more to be dug. It contains mostly household bottles and mason jars but I get a milk, beer, or soda every once in a while. Here is the group of bottles I got yesterday. I got a nice Mason's CJFCo Patent 1858 jar, 3 Ball Perfect Mason jars, 1 Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason. An older Mellin's Food Co. large size jar along with 4 samples. A J.F. Howard bottle, 2 Castorias, 1 Waterman's Ink, 1 McCormick & Co. Baltimore spice bottle, 2 Chesebroughs, 2 lids, a Koolco (sp?) I belive candy jar, my first 1915 Coke from Baltimore, a newer RC cola, an SCA Fred Bauernscmidt common Balt beer, and a Eigenbrot Brewery blob top from Baltimore. It was a great day of digging and I am apparently getting into some older bottles.


----------



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice whittled Mason's CJFCo Patent Nov. 30th 1858 jar. Anyone know the value on this one?


----------



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Patented 1915 Coke from Baltimore. The date is 1922.


----------



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Very common Baltimore beer but in a nice light sca color.


----------



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice Balt. loop seal beer. Eigenbrot Brewery from Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

J.F. Howard Haverhill Mass. Does anyone know what this one was?


----------



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Lastly is what I believe to be a candy jar, but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice finds! That amber blob is awesome! It's cool to have a dump that will reliably produce bottles for years.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 3, 2011)

nice finds, we could use a better pic. of the embossing on the mason and what size is it? try to discribe all the dots and underlines on it ,theres so many varients on those things.


----------



## katb (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## waskey (Jun 3, 2011)

The mason jar is a quart. It says MASON'S / CJFCO monogram / PATENT / NOV 30TH / 1858


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 3, 2011)

looks like 1920 pg.282  $3 to 6 ,someone please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice blob and coke, could get some older stuff.  The Haverhill is a salad dressing bottle, I've had one filled with marbles since I was a kid.


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 3, 2011)

Good load of different bottles. The Mason is a CFJCO Consolidated Fruit Jar Company.
 gac


----------



## madman (Jun 4, 2011)

VERY NICE!


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

I got out for a few hours at the Hilton Dump today. Here is what the hole i've been working on looks like.


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

I began knocking down the sides and I hit a milk early on.


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

And it was intact [] Just a common Fairfield milk from Baltimore though []


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

Started working on the dump and this picture shows the rust and clay layer over the soft ashy layer at the bottom.


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

I then pulled out a beer but it was cracked badly so I didn't keep it. It was a Piel Bros. East New York Brewery bottle.


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

After I few hours of hard work I decided to call it a day with this haul.


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

Got everything cleaned up. I got 3 Horlick's in 2 different sizes, got a common 1928 Fairfield Farms Dairy Baltimore milk, 2 Free Sample Mellin's jars, a couple lids, a Carter's sca cone, a Waterman's ink well, and a nice light green Helwig & Leitch Baltimore jar.


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is the milk cleaned up.


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is the Helwig & Leitch jar. Does anyone know what was in this one?


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

My first cone ink. I dug a broken cobalt one once and a few broken clear ones so I'm glad to finally get a whole one.


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 6, 2011)

GREAT FINDS..HAD ME A PERSONAL DUMP AND I SPENT MANY FUN WEEKENDS THERE..BUT NO MAS ..HOUSES AND NASTY POISON OAK!!..GOOD JOB!!!

 [align=left]   [/align]


----------



## waskey (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is an odd jar lid. It is embossed Made By The Hazel Atlas Glass Co. Can anyone tell me what jar this was used on?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 6, 2011)

That is a lightning jar lid. I've dug a few of them with various embossings. Nice finds!


----------



## rockbot (Jun 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> After I few hours of hard work I decided to call it a day with this haul.


 
 Looks like fun. I hope to get out soon too.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats Henry on your first of many cones!  Here is some trademark info that might give you an idea of what kind of food product would have come in your Hellwig & Leitch jar.

 http://trade.mar.cx/US71287660


----------



## waskey (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone. Yea i was really glad with the cone ink since it has the light purple tint and the Helwig and Leitch jar has a cool color too.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 7, 2011)

Somewhere there's bound to be a picture of that jar with a good label or two showing what they used it for.  Do you have a blacklight to check your bottles with?


----------



## waskey (Jun 7, 2011)

I used to have one but I'm not sure what happened to it. The color is a citron or yellow green. Ive seen these jars in a light green or blue color, but never the color of this one.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 7, 2011)

gotta love those cone inks. what do you use to get your bottles so clean?


----------



## waskey (Jun 8, 2011)

I just use regular old water and my cleaning tools. They come out so clean because the dump has alot of mud in it which does not stain the bottles.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

I got out for a few hours in the Hilton Dump today and got some nice finds. Here is what my hole looked like when I got there. Caved in []


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

here is the junk pile of unwanted bottles.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

I started to work higher on the wall so there wouldn't be as much over burden above me when I began to dig and all these bottles began to show in the rust and clay.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

Only keeper in that last picture was this Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Company amber bottle. I know theyre common, but I still hold onto them.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

Dug my hole out to get down to the bottom.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

Couple bottles showing down deep. Both ended up being slicks.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

This would have been a nice soda.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

A bottle showing, ended up being a large size listerine.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

A Purdue Frederick Co. medicine popped out.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally, a milk showing, I knew I was due to dig a milk. I had gone all dig without one.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

Ended up being a Wilton Farm Dairy Catonsville, MD milk, local to the area. Dated to 1925.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

Cleaned up all the finds. Here is a picture of them. I got a qt. Wilton Farm Dairy milk, a large green Suburban Club soda from Baltimore, a Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Co. bottle, 2 different sized Listerines, a Purdue Frederick Co. bottle, an odd Sterilizing bottle, a Hospital Dispensing Unit bottle, and a small Sharp & Dohme poison from Balt.


----------



## waskey (Jun 17, 2011)

Wilton cleaned up great.


----------



## waskey (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is the Sterilizing bottle. Looks like a baby bottle. It is embossed Cleaneasy Sanitary Sterilizer / Whithall Tatum Company. Anyone know if this is common? Thats all, thanks for lookin.


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jun 18, 2011)

The J.F. Howard Haverhill Mass. is a milk or sauce, and is worth around $2


----------



## waskey (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, I knew they were pretty common but wasn't sure what they held. I think your right about sauce.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you post a close-up of the hospital bottle? thanks


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

Got out again yesterday. I also dug at The Hilton Dump tuesday but posted it seperate. I began to work my way up the hill even farther. After digging out alot of dirt I was able to finally clear out my hole again.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

After shoveling out alot of dirt this popped up. I guess it fell in from one of the cave ins. A nice small amber paneled Sharp & Dohme poison from Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

I found this just sticking out of the ground in the grassy area above the dig hole.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like a master ink down in the rust.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

Ended up being a Waterman's.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

A little more digging and this huge cork top, strap sided Pond's Extract bottle came out.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

Of course this mug ended up being broken []


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

Not a whole lot of stuff, but it was a nice day to get out and dig. Here is the haul.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2011)

Got everything cleaned up. Here is the picture.
 -1 Qt. Fairfield Western Maryland Dairy milk bottle.
 -1 Qt. Pond's Extract strap-side bottle.
 -1 Waterman's master ink.
 -1 large cobalt blue chemical bottle.
 -1 McCormick & Co. Baltimore extract bottle. Larger size.
 -1 McCormick & Co. Baltimore Spices shaker bottle.
 -1 square ink.
 -1 Chesebrough Vaseline. Slightly larger size.
 -1 LE. Page's bim ground top small jar. I think vaseline, does anyone know what it was?
 -1 Sharp & Dohme Baltimore small amber paneled poison.


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2011)

great finds and pix looks like thats a large dump  im sure youll get some nice stuff otta there!


----------



## Alaska (Jul 2, 2011)

sweetfinds! 

 you ever need any company or an extra shovel lemme know![]

 Tom


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Got out yesterday for a few hours a the Hilton Dump and was rewarded with some nice finds. Here is a picture of the hole I was clearing out.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

First bottle of the day was just a common California Fig Syrup.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Dug down some and hit a pocket of bottles in the wall.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Some more bottles in the ground.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

A whole mason jar popped out.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Broken glass gun.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

What a heartbreaker this was. It is a piece of another citron mason jar just like the one I dug here recenently. I found a few more pieces of it and it appeared to be the exact same one that I got intact before. I guess they made a whole batch of these off colored ones.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like a mason jar in the hole. It ended up being a qt. strong shoulder.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Then the best bottle of the day came out for me. I knocked down part of the wall and I began scooping the dirt out of the hole when this awesome bottle rolled out off my shovel. Joey dug one of these here a month or so ago and I have wanted one since. These are listed as rare in the Baltimore Bottle Book so they are definitely good ones to get.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Some more glass ready to pull.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

This just ended up being a jar.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

The first and only soda of the day showing.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Ended up being a local common Catonsville soda.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Done for the day. Here is the crater I worked in.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is the haul. Not bad.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

All cleaned up, here are the finds.
 -2 California Fig Syrup bottles
 -1 Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Co. bottle
 -1 Waterman's master ink
 -1 Kruschen Salts amber jar
 -1 H.W.D. monogramed cobalt blue medicine bottle.
 -1 Caton soda from Catonsville
 -1 Helwig & Leitch Baltimore jar
 -3 Tournadees Kitchen Bouquet bottles
 -2 Ball Perfect Mason jars
 -1 Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason
 -1 Mason Fruit Jar
 -1 Chesebrough Vaseline jar.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is the beautiful very dark cobalt blue H.W.D. medicine bottle from Baltimore. The camera wouldn't get a good picture of the true color even with natural light. It has a purple tint in the cobalt blue since its so dark. There are listings I have seen in bottle books for purplish cobalt and this may be an example of that color. Its a shame I couldn't get the purple to show when I tried multiple ways to get a good picture of the color.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Is this mason jar any good? This one is a first for me.


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

The color on this Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason is very smokey gray. Kind of unusual I thought. Anyone seen one this color?


----------



## waskey (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a picture of the base embossing on the bottles shaped like sauce bottles. I have never seen them before, but I dug 3 this dig. Thats all until next dig.


----------



## madman (Jul 13, 2011)

nice finds!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet little cobalt Henry, that dump looks like months of fun!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Henry,

 Thanks for the swell in progress digging photos. I really appreciate them.



> 1 LE. Page's bim ground top small jar. I think vaseline, does anyone know what it was?


 













From.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 14, 2011)

Great finds!  That dump looks awesome and is producing some good stuff for you man.  Congrats!


----------



## towhead (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool jar!  Maybe if you put it in the jar section....someone will know about it.  -Julie


----------



## carobran (Jul 14, 2011)

how are you getting the bottles so shiny and clean[8|]


----------



## waskey (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone. Le Pages was glue...that explains why I had this sticky feeling on my hands that lasted a few hours after cleaning it [8D]. Also neat to see what the kitchen bouquet bottle was. I just clean the bottles with normal water and cleaning tools. Some come out very hazy, but some sparkling clean.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Got out again on friday. It was a very nice day with the temp. cooler than usual. I didn't score any great bottles but I did manage some keepers. Here is the first bottle in the hole. Its just a chesebrough jar.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are some more bottles ready to pull.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is another bottle in the hole. Ended up being a large slick vinegar.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

This would have been a nice unlisted variation of a H.E. Bosely pharmacist from Baltimore. I have dug probably atleast 50 slick druggist bottles here and of course this broken one was actually embossed []


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Large Pertussin bottle, got the smaller size here a few digs ago.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

This just ended up being a slick med.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

I was almost certain this would be good. On the way to digging this bottle I hit 3 or 4 broken large White House jugs and I thought for sure this would be an intact one. Ended up being a blank though []


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Finished up for the day.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is the cleaned up haul for the day.
 -1 McCormick & Co. Spices Baltimore shaker bottle.
 -1 McCormick & Co. Baltimore extract bottle.
 -1 Atlast E-Z Seal bell shaped jar.
 -1 Parke Davis small amber bottle.
 -1 H.W.D. monogramed clear bottle.
 -1 Lavoris Chemical Co. bottle, large size.
 -1 Purdue Frederick Co. strap side med bottle.
 -1 Pertussin large size bottle.
 -1 vinegar cruet.
 -1 Tournades Kitchen Bouquet bottle.
 -1 O. Pee. Chee Cleveland bottle.
 -2 different ink wells.
 -3 Chesebrough Vaseline jars.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is the bell shaped Atlas. This is only the second one of these I have found.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Here is the beautiful very dark cobalt blue H.W.D. medicine bottle from Baltimore. The camera wouldn't get a good picture of the true color even with natural light. It has a purple tint in the cobalt blue since its so dark. There are listings I have seen in bottle books for purplish cobalt and this may be an example of that color. Its a shame I couldn't get the purple to show when I tried multiple ways to get a good picture of the color.


 
 Put it in the sun and take a pic.  Really nice bottle!  Do you know what H.W.D. stands for?  I am curious, as there are many "old Baltimore" family names.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

I always like finding these Hynson Wescott Dunning med bottles. I think the monogram is very cool.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is an unusual shaped ink well.


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is an odd bottle. The base is embossed Pee-Chee, Cleveland, O. What was Pee-Chee? Thats all until next dig.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Here is an unusual shaped ink well.


 
 Under other circumstances i would agree that it is an ink, but I have a labeled BIM bottle just like that which held sample "Intense Lilac" perfume to be dispensed with an atomizer. Not the first thing one would guess, right? []

 Nice digs by the way. With the prevalence of these citron/rare colored 1858 mason shards I would almost expect there to be more of them in this dump. Cross your fingers and maybe you'll get a cobalt one worth over 10K. []


----------



## madman (Jul 17, 2011)

NICE FINDS! YOU GUYS ARE SO LUCKY TO HAVE SUCH A LARGE DUMP TO DIG IN!  CAN WE SEE A BASE PIX OF THE O PEE CHEE BOTTLE?


----------



## waskey (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone. Laur, the H.W.D. is Hynson, Wescott, & Dunning. They made a large variety of bottles including medicines, perfumes, and I believe poisons. Im really hoping we do get some more nice color out of this dump. Citron is always good! Madman, it is actually just Pee-Chee. I read it wrong the first time. Here is a base picture.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice bottles !! keep up the good work. Thanks for all the pics !!


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2011)

ok i found it lol  i remember digging a bottle that said pee chee on it when i was a kid, did not say cleveland on it nor was it round? it was a shoe polish heres a 1936 add ........... maybe your bottle was a furniture polish, or another cleaner the company produced love the weird dump stuff!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

..stay home and get loaded alone tonite..


----------



## rockbot (Jul 19, 2011)

hence the old saying, " pee-chee" clean!


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Got out yesterday for some digging at the Hilton Dump. Found some nice bottles, all was great except for the 90 degree weather with 70% humidity. It was still a nice day because there was a cool breeze where I was digging. Here is a picture of the field I have to cross to get to the dump.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Hadn't been there in a while and this is what it looked like when I arrived.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Got to work and a nice druggist bottle came out.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

A couple bottles in the wall.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like a soda.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

It was a 1915 coke from Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Bottle down in the rust.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Mason jar.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

This little ink rolled out of the dirt that I threw out of the hole, didn't even see it at first.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

The haul for the day.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

The hole at the end of the dig.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Cleaned up finds.
 -2 Ball Perfect Mason quart sized jars.
 -3 Baltimore Cokes. 1, 1915 and 2, 1923s
 -1 large Pertusin medicine bottle.
 -1 Read's druggist bottle from Baltimore.
 -1 ABC medicine bottle.
 -1 Higgin's Ink well
 -1 Chesebrough
 -1 McCormick & Co. Spices shaker.
 -1 Nu-Shine bottle.
 -1 square hospital bottle.
 -1 small glass ear of corn?


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice 1915 Coke. This is only my second one ive ever found and this one has some amber streaks in the glass.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

The Read's druggist bottle from Baltimore. I don't dig embossed ones very often so its a treat whenever I do.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone ever seen this before? It is bim.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

Not a clue on what the embossing says. The letters are crude and some are very crooked and don't even look like letters.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

What was Nu-Shine?


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2011)

I think this thing is supposed to look like an ear of corn? Not sure, it rolled out of one of my bottles with all the dirt when I was cleaning. Thats all until next dig.


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 8, 2011)

henry, Nice Finds!!! Nothing like a dump that keeps producing !!!!! Keep them pics coming!!! Mike


----------



## deenodean (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice jars. I found an Atlas like yours last week , it is a light lemon color...also found a pint Mason fruit jar...any find it a great find!!   : )


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Anyone ever seen this before? It is bim.


 
 Love this one... Maybe it's European, where they held out hand-finishing bottles until the 20's? That might also explain the botched lettering. Maybe it's not even English?

 Maybe something child related, because the ABC block looks like a child's toy.


----------



## madman (Aug 8, 2011)

NICE FINDS!


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for looking everyone. Connor, you could be on the right track. I need to do some research.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Got out again today, much nicer weather. Low 80s and sunny with a cool breeze. I decided to walk through the woods to get to the dump instead of on the trail, I spotted this bottle just waiting for me to pick up.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Ended up being a neat medicine ive never seen before.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Got to the dump and began work, took a good half hour to get my hole dug to the bottom.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

After I dug down to the bottom I began digging in the side walls and pulled out a nice local Catonsville pharmacy bottle. Ive never dug one so it was a nice local one to get.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Medicine bottle showing down in the rust.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Bottle in the wall.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Another bottle down deeper in the dump.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Little painted clay marble rolled out.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like a coke bottle next to what was a huge metal steering wheel.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

The haul for today. Not much, but got a good hole started and can't wait to get out again next time.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

The hole I'm working on.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

On the way back to the car I spotted some wildlife.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Got them all cleaned up.
 -1 Stagmer's Pharmacy bottle from Catonsville.
 -1 Christmas Coke from Baltimore.
 -1 Gelfand's Mayonaise(?) jar from Baltimore.
 -1 Waterman's Ink well.
 -1 Chesebrough Vaseline.
 -1 Parke Davis bottle.
 -1 Phenolax Wafters Up John bottle.
 -1 small blue painted clay marble.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Close up of the Stagmer's.


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone know whats up with this one?


----------



## waskey (Aug 9, 2011)

Last a pic of my clay marble, never dug a painted one before.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

> Anyone know whats up with this one?


 
 Hey Henry,

 Thanks for taking us along to the dig. I've been meanin to ask you how come it's the "Hilton" dump? Has Paris been by for a guest dig?

 "PHENOLAX WAFERS
 Every drug clerk should be familiar with the new handy package Phenolax (30). This is offered by The Upjohn Company, manufacturers of this popular product, in an endeavor to solve the Phenolphthalein situation.
 Phenolax Wafers are now offered in a package of 30 wafers to the bottleâ€”all other packages having been withdrawn. The object of this action is to distribute the limited supply of Phenolphthalein in such a way that the retail trade will be able, without loss, to supply the consumer with a limited number of Phenolax Wafers (30) at the same price per wafer as when the 100 package was on the market. By stocking the 30s dealers will be able to supply the Phenolax trade and keep it coming their way.

 They Sell Because They DO THE WORK" From National Drug Clerk, 1917.

1921 JAMA article, "PHENOLPHTHALEIN DERMATITIS * 
 by SAMUEL AYRES, Jr., M.D."

1910 Advertisement.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the phenolax wafers bottle, very cool information on the company. I got out yesterday for a dig at the Hilton dump, but on the way decided to walk through a different section of the woods I usually do. I found where an old wagon trail was and walked along it and sure enough I found a very small house hold dump full of mainly commons such as ketchups,PJ ritters,a few blank meds, etc... The dump had only about 10 intact bottles anyway.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

But, whats this? Maybe a good one?


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice, it happened to be a gill milk!


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

After not finding any more bottles out of the small dump, I decided to go to the main Hilton Dump. BTW its called the Hilton dump, because the area in Catonsville is known as The Hilton Area. The Hilton families were one of the original settlers in Catonsville along with the Caton family so the area is still named after them.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Cobalt!


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Was an Everlasting Black Dye from Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe a mason jar?


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome color, whatever it was.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Another embossed druggist! Having a streak of luck with them, Ive dug a different embossed one each of my last 3 digs.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a California Fig Syrup bottle.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

good haul for the day.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Cleaned em all up.
 -1 Western Maryland Dairy early gill sized milk.
 -2 Baltimore Cokes, both 1915s.
 -1 Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason
 -1 H.L. Klopp Apothecary from Baltimore.
 -1 Everlasting Black Dye cobalt blue bottle from Baltimore.
 -1 California Fig Syrup.
 -1 Free Sample Mellin's Food jar.
 -1 Horlick's sample size.
 -1 Waterman's Ink.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is the Western Maryland Dairy gill. Nice early 1925 example.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 12, 2011)

Great digs you have going[]---thank you for taking the time 2 show me your finds[]


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

H.L. Klopp-Apothecary-3421 Spring Garden St. druggist from Baltimore. Thats all until next dig, Ill be on vacation so I wont be digging until next week.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Your very welcome Mr. Fred, thanks for taking the time to look []


----------



## madman (Aug 12, 2011)

great job! love the milk! and the druggist bottles!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 12, 2011)

The meds you've been getting are nice. Is that cobalt one common? The only cobalt things I find from Baltimore are Bromos, so it's nice to see something else that's cobalt from there.


----------



## waskey (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for looking guys. Connor, the cobalt one is common, ive got about 6 or 7 of them, but they are still a nice looking bottle.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice med's.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice digz!  Would have loved to see what the shard went to.


----------



## waskey (Jul 25, 2012)

Well this is the first time back to the old Hilton Dump since last summer. Micah and I met  up this morning and decided to go hit the dump. We moved a lot of dirt and rocks and rusty metal pieces of all shapes and sizes and got some cool stuff. The dump is very hard digging though; I actually had to bring a pick axe to break through the clay caps. Here is my share of the finds. A nice little variety of stuff.


----------



## waskey (Jul 25, 2012)

This one is pretty cool. It is embossed RE UMBERTO BRAND / PURE OLIVE OIL. Anyone seen this one before?


----------



## waskey (Jul 25, 2012)

This one is very unusual and I have never seen anything quite like it. It is a very small milk glass bottle that is embossed with an "A" in a triange over MILK on the front and the back says MADE IN JAPAN. Anyone know whats up with this one? I think it is very neat.


----------



## waskey (Jul 25, 2012)

Heres the back side.


----------



## waskey (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice little K. Hutter stopper for the Maryland Brewing Company.


----------



## waskey (Jul 25, 2012)

And last but not least, a tooled Baltimore beer. Any info on that milk glass one would be very appreciated.


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> This one is very unusual and I have never seen anything quite like it. It is a very small milk glass bottle that is embossed with an "A" in a triange over MILK on the front and the back says MADE IN JAPAN. Anyone know whats up with this one? I think it is very neat.


 Baby Doll Bottle??


----------



## waskey (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats a good possibility, its shaped like a nurser type bottle so that could very well be the answer.


----------



## deacon_frost (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing but im no pro by any means... Cool findings though


----------



## hannahevan (Jul 25, 2012)

My take home for today an Atlas Masons Patent and a HW Pettit Westville NJ jars


----------



## hannahevan (Jul 25, 2012)

Pettit


----------



## hannahevan (Jul 25, 2012)

Atlas


----------



## hannahevan (Jul 25, 2012)

Henry, thank you for the dig today!Good day!


----------



## madman (Jul 25, 2012)

nice finds! guys henry hows about a pix of all your milks!??


----------



## tftfan (Jul 25, 2012)

real nice pics !   good stuff... !


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> This one is very unusual and I have never seen anything quite like it. It is a very small milk glass bottle that is embossed with an "A" in a triange over MILK on the front and the back says MADE IN JAPAN. Anyone know whats up with this one? I think it is very neat.


 
 Hey Henry,

 Osato doll's milk bottle:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Yes, I've seen that Umberto Olive Oil, and the Peer-Amid later edition, as well:




From.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jul 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Nice little K. Hutter stopper for the Maryland Brewing Company.


 

 Hey Henry,
 That stopper is from the Mount Bottling Company.  It's their monogram.  Maryland Brewery had the specific branch names listed on their stoppers.  Keep digging!


----------



## waskey (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for looking everyone. My pleasure, Micah, were gonna have to hit it again sometime. Greg, thanks for the info on the stopper. I thought it might be MD Brewing Company but I forgot all about Mount Bottling Company.


----------



## waskey (Jul 28, 2012)

I hit the dump again today and decided to dig down in the newer section and to my surprise some older stuff was mixed in too. Looking forward to hitting it again soon. Here is the days haul.


----------



## hannahevan (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice Henry,whats the milk?


----------



## waskey (Aug 3, 2012)

Got out for a few hours in the Hilton Dump today and got some nice finds. I dug some nice bottles and a few cool ones that I didn't have. Here are the mason jars. Atlas Strong Shoulder, Atlas Mason's Patent, Ball Perfect in blue, and a Ball Perfect in clear.


----------



## waskey (Aug 3, 2012)

Dug these 3 different Sharp & Dohmes. All have the famous S&D on the base. Anyone every seen the one on the right? I have never seen one in that style with a screw top.


----------



## waskey (Aug 3, 2012)

This one is pretty cool. It is a Royal Salad Dressing-Horton Cato Mfg Co.-Detroit, Mich. Anyone ever seen one before? This is my first.


----------



## waskey (Aug 3, 2012)

Pepto-Mangan(Gude), Lavoris, and a Sterling Flavoring Extracts Baltimore, MD.


----------



## waskey (Aug 3, 2012)

And last of the finds. An ink well, a jar lid, and a pair of marbles. I'm hitting a few flea markets bright and early in the morning with my uncle so hopefully i'll have some new stuff to post tomorrow evening!


----------



## hannahevan (Aug 4, 2012)

Got up early today before it got to hot spent a couple of hours at Henry's dump got a few keepers


----------



## hannahevan (Aug 4, 2012)

few more Western Maryland Baxter,Porters Pain King,olive green 3 piece mold bottle with a really drippy lip


----------



## hannahevan (Aug 4, 2012)

lip


----------



## waskey (Aug 6, 2012)

I hit the good old Hilton Dump today and got some keepers. I haven't been able to clean them all up yet, but I will be able to finish the rest and get them posted up tomorrow. Lots of Mellin's Food jars. Last year I hit a pocket full of the mini sample sized Mellin's jars, but this time it is a pocket full of the large size ones. A few of them are embossed differently too.


----------



## waskey (Aug 6, 2012)

A couple of baking powder bottles; Rumford and Davis OK. I always liked these for some reason. They seem to always have a nice color and are nice window bottles. Thats all until I clean up the other stuff tomorrow.


----------



## hannahevan (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you work that same area where i was?


----------



## waskey (Aug 7, 2012)

I worked towards the right side of where you were working before and I dug it deeper to the bottom. Lots of metal objects in the way and they take forever to get out but there are a few bottles under them so its worth the effort.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2012)

I got the rest of the finds cleaned up from the last dig. Here are the mason jars. The Ball Perfect Mason is an odd color, like a smokey green. I have never seen one that color before; ill post it in the jar section too. I have always liked the bell shaped Atlast EZ Seal jars too.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a better shot of the color of the Ball Perfect Mason jar. The one on the left is clear and the one on the right is ball blue. The one in the middle is the odd color.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2012)

A Baltimore beer, a large amber Caton soda from Catonsville, and a Clicqout Club.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2012)

Medicine bottles. What was "Liquid Veneer"? The one on the left; it is embossed on the base only.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2012)

Some amethyst. A blob top Citrate of Magnesia, and a Borden's Condensed Baby Milk Co sided jar.


----------



## waskey (Aug 8, 2012)

Jar lids, a marble, and a hutter stopper. The older lid on the right has some olive swirls mixed in the aqua color. Ill hit the dump again tomorrow probably so hopefully ill get some more stuff to post!


----------



## Erik T (Aug 9, 2012)

Liquid veneer was shellac (a finish applied to wood) which gave it an extremely glossy look.


----------



## waskey (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the information on the liquid veneer bottle. I have dug a few over the years and never knew what they were; good to finally know. I had some success digging on Thursday and found some nice bottles. I only had time to clean up the 3 intact druggist bottles of the dig so far, so here they are. The H.T. Sturz looks to be from NYC and the other two are Croft & Conlyn from Baltimore. I've always liked druggist bottles but I really don't find that many of them.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice job on the druggists; I love digging those up! Did the Balto ones fill any spaces in your collection?


----------



## waskey (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, I love the druggist bottles. I just keep all the different Balto ones I dug and I have never dug the Croft & Conlyn bottles before, so yes they will stay in the collection.


----------



## waskey (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is some more stuff from the other day. A pair of mason jars. One is Atlas EZ Seal and the other Atlas Strong Shoulder. Whats with the color of the Atlas EZ Seal? I have never seen one as green as this one before, what would this color be called? Apple green? Ill post it in the jar section too.


----------



## waskey (Aug 11, 2012)

A large size Mellin's Food and 3 Free Sample sized Mellin's Foods.


----------



## waskey (Aug 11, 2012)

Couple of Horlick's


----------



## waskey (Aug 11, 2012)

Sharp & Dohme, Hynson & Wescott from Baltimore, and a pair of different sized Hynson, Wescott, & Dunning bottles also from Baltimore. I have never dug a Hynson & Wescott (without Dunning) before, so it was a neat one to get.


----------



## waskey (Aug 11, 2012)

The differences in the monograms. Basically the same bottle though.


----------



## waskey (Aug 11, 2012)

Sterling Flavoring Extracts Baltimore, McCormick & Co Baltimore, and I.M. Green Woodbury NJ.


----------



## waskey (Aug 11, 2012)

And the last of them. Bayer aspirin, a Chesebrough, and a jar lid. Ill be digging at this dump tomorrow morning so hopefully ill get some more good bottles.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey, Not bad!

 I've only dug the little (1/4 oz I'd guess) square ABM dropper/dabber HW&D bottles, do you know what they held? I figured they held mercurochrome, based upon absolutely no evidence. []

 The Horton Cato salad dressing is very common around these parts, BIMs seemingly being made into the 1910s. 

 I like that Bayer bottle, never dug any neat aspirin bottles here.


----------



## waskey (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are the finds from the other day. First off, a milk. Fairfield Farms Dairy Bowman Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Aug 16, 2012)

Mason jars. Root Mason, Ball, and Atlas Strong Shoulder. Anyone know if the Root mason is any good? First one I have ever dug.


----------



## waskey (Aug 16, 2012)

Mellins Food jars.


----------



## waskey (Aug 16, 2012)

Tournades Kitchen Bouquet, Horlick's, Lozak Laboratory Baltimore, H.J. Heinz Co. What was held in this Heinz variation?


----------



## waskey (Aug 16, 2012)

O Cedar, Sloan's Liniment, Sterling Extracts Baltimore, Hynson Wescott Dunning Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Aug 16, 2012)

An insulator, a Chesebrough, and a pair of jar lids. Thats all for now, but I am going digging one last time tomorrow morning before going on vacation all next week, ill have some more stuff to post tomorrow hopefully []


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2012)

The Heinz looks "horseradishy" to me...


----------



## deenodean (Aug 16, 2012)

your Root mason looks like it is a quart in Ball Blue color. Red Book # 10 - 2510 lists it at $25-40. 
 Zinc lid, outside : Root Glass Company Genuine Zinc Cap for Mason Jars, inside unmarked. Original lid : un-priced and very scarce.
 Values are for jars with plain or Ball zinc lids.


----------



## Csa (Oct 26, 2020)

hannahevan said:


> My take home for today an Atlas Masons Patent and a HW Pettit Westville NJ jars


you have any info on that large HW pettit jar on right. FOund the exact same one the other day and can't find out much about it, age, whether it was associated with WT&Co etc


----------



## Csa (Oct 26, 2020)

hannahevan said:


> My take home for today an Atlas Masons Patent and a HW Pettit Westville NJ jars


you have any information on that HW pettit large jar on right. I found the exact same one the other day and can't find much on age, etc and if Pettit was assoicated with WT&Co in Millvile.


----------

